# High king of the Noldor



## Melkor (Feb 5, 2022)

Hi,

Fingolfin is said to be the first high king of the Noldor in Beleriand. But what about Maedhros and Fëanor? They were also kings of Noldor in Beleriand. So why they weren't consider as high kings?


----------



## 1stvermont (Feb 5, 2022)

Melkor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Fingolfin is said to be the first high king of the Noldor in Beleriand. But what about Maedhros and Fëanor? They were also kings of Noldor in Beleriand. So why they weren't consider as high kings?



Feudalism. There can be a high king over all but autonomous lords at various levels under him in the hierarchy.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 5, 2022)

Fëanor and Maedhros weren't under Fingolfin. They were kings of all Noldor in Beleriand. The first was Fëanor. When he died, kingship passed on Maedhros. Maedhros later passed kingship on Fingolfin (after Fingon and Thorondor rescued him from Thangorodrim). So Fingolfin was king after these two. And still he is refered as the first (not the third) high king of the Noldor.


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 6, 2022)

My guess is that Fëanor - and all of his sons - were considered rebels due to their insane oath. The Sil is ostensibly a history of the Elves in Middle-earth compiled by later Elven scribes (and later messed up by "mannish tradition" 🤢 ), so that definition of high kingship might be in retrospect. Furthermore, after the betrayal by Fëanor when he burned the ships instead of sending them back to Fingolfin, I can well imagine that all Noldor in Fingolfin's host would reply with §$%&#ß to any claim of high kingship by Fëanor or his sons.


----------

